# HSQLDB 2.0 - wie tmp-Verzeichnis löschen



## Milo (20. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich arbeite bei einem Projekt mit HSQLDB und bin soweit zufrieden. Jetzt wollte ich gerade auf die aktuelle Version 2.xx updaten und habe folgendes Problem: Öffne ich eine DB, so wird ein tmp-Ordner automatisch erzeugt, der jedoch beim Schließen nicht wieder entfernt wird. Was muss ich tun, damit dieses Verzeichnis automatisch nachdem schließen der Verbindung wieder entfernt wird? Ich könnte zwar mit JAVA-Board-Mitteln diesen Ordner selbst entfernen aber mir widerstrebt diese Vorgehensweise, da ich diesen Ordner ja nicht erzeugt habe und ungern den "Müll" anderer wegräumen möchte. Gibts hier eine _saubere_ Lösung?

Gruß Micha


----------



## JPT (20. Feb 2011)

Geraten: fährst du die Datenbank mit shutdown runter, bevor du die Anwendung beendest?
shutdown hat parameter, die festlegen, ob aufgeräumt werden soll. Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Milo (20. Feb 2011)

Hi,

ich rufe am Ende in der JAVA-Anwendung folgendes auf:


```
this.getPreparedStatement("CHECKPOINT DEFRAG").execute();
this.getPreparedStatement("SHUTDOWN").execute();
```

Wenn ich mir SHUTDOWN ansehe, so finde ich keine Variante, die auch diesen Ordner wieder entfernt.

Gruß Micha


----------

